# What Do you Do with Excess Carrots?



## Chef Munky (Aug 23, 2012)

I was given at least 15 Lbs of fresh carrots yesterday.
Just picked. They are huge. It's been a good crop season around here this year. 

So, what to do with them all? Besides a carrot cake. Have to pass on the cream cheese. No offense I just think it's gross.

Thank you

Munky.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Aug 23, 2012)

Roast, pickle, puree/mash, micro-stock.

My first few options.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 23, 2012)

You can clean and chop/slice them as you would to cook them for dinner.  Then blanch them for about 3 minutes or less (depending on the thickness) until they are tendercrisp.  Then immediately plunge them into ice water until cool.  Drain them and spread on cookie sheets covered in wax or parchment paper.  Freeze for about an hour and put in freezer bags.  When you want carrots, just scoop some out and cook till done and hot.  You will have carrots that taste like they just came out of the garden all winter!  Much better than the frozen that you buy!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 23, 2012)

I have some frozen carrots prepared as Laurie described from our spring garden; my intention is to use them to roast for myself (DH doesn't care for them) or use them in soups, stocks and stews during the winter.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 23, 2012)

I juice them. I have a glass of carrot juice (usually with a little ginger) a couple of times a week. Juicing is a good option for using up those big honking carrots that are getting kind of woody.


----------



## Siegal (Aug 23, 2012)

So many things to do:
I make stock with lefover veggies including carrots, I core and stuff them, carrot halwa, carrot tzimmes, carrot bran muffins, kishka,  I can go on.....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2012)

Cut the carrots into coins and overcook them slightly,  Then mash them and use to make a pie following your favorite pumpkin pie recipe.  If you have extra mashed carrots freeze them in pie sized containers.  Old cookbooks have recipes for this with names like 14 carrot or 24 carrot pie.  They are very good and much cheaper than canned pumpkin.


----------



## acerbicacid (Aug 23, 2012)

Carrot and orange soup is good.    This is similar to the one I make, except I don't use cloves in my version.   Chilled Carrot and Orange Soup Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 23, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> Cut the carrots into coins and overcook them slightly,  Then mash them and use to make a pie following your favorite pumpkin pie recipe.  If you have extra mashed carrots freeze them in pie sized containers.  Old cookbooks have recipes for this with names like 14 carrot or 24 carrot pie.  They are very good and much cheaper than canned pumpkin.



I'll have to try that, Aunt Bea!  Sounds really good.


----------



## chopper (Aug 23, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:
			
		

> Cut the carrots into coins and overcook them slightly,  Then mash them and use to make a pie following your favorite pumpkin pie recipe.  If you have extra mashed carrots freeze them in pie sized containers.  Old cookbooks have recipes for this with names like 14 carrot or 24 carrot pie.  They are very good and much cheaper than canned pumpkin.



What a fantastic idea. Now why didn't I think of that?...


----------



## buckytom (Aug 23, 2012)

besides pickling, how about a carrot salad?

there's loads of different variations, but one of my faves was my buddy ozzy's version. shredded carrots, raisins, walnuts or almonds, optional cubed apples or pineapple, s&p, and mayo.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 23, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> You can clean and chop/slice them as you would to cook them for dinner.  Then blanch them for about 3 minutes or less (depending on the thickness) until they are tendercrisp.  Then immediately plunge them into ice water until cool.  Drain them and spread on cookie sheets covered in wax or parchment paper.  Freeze for about an hour and put in freezer bags.  When you want carrots, just scoop some out and cook till done and hot.  You will have carrots that taste like they just came out of the garden all winter!  Much better than the frozen that you buy!


Great idea!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 23, 2012)

buckytom said:
			
		

> besides pickling, how about a carrot salad?
> 
> there's loads of different variations, but one of my faves was my buddy ozzy's version. shredded carrots, raisins, walnuts or almonds, optional cubed apples or pineapple, s&p, and mayo.



Oh yeah!  I love carrot slaw.  Definitely with raisins.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 23, 2012)

Go hunting for rabbits...


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 23, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Go hunting for rabbits...




No No NO....it's for hunting WABBITS.

.40


----------



## taxlady (Aug 23, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I juice them. I have a glass of carrot juice (usually with a little ginger) a couple of times a week. Juicing is a good option for using up those big honking carrots that are getting kind of woody.


When I had a juicer, we always looked for the big fat carrots. They are sweeter than the smaller ones. Carrot juice is nectar.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 23, 2012)

Steamed & mashed, & swirled or mixed into mashed potatoes - w/ half-and-half, butter, S&P. Add sautéed onions, or shredded cheese, if desired.

Coleslaw

Potstickers

Egg rolls

Stir frys

Fried rice

Homemade chicken noodle soup

Noodle bowls

Vegetable lasagna

Homemade tomato sauce

Steamed and drizzled w/ ginger/lime butter

Steamed & drizzled w/ Maple syrup, orange juice, & tossed w/ pecans or walnuts

Beouf Bourgignon

Roast chicken (or beef) w/ carrots, onions & potatoes

Potato/carrot/onion pancakes - beaten egg, flour, S&P, fry in oil.

Buffalo chicken wings w/ celery & carrot sticks - served w/ blue cheese dressing

Carrot soufflé - I have a recipe w/ grand Marnier & orange juice

Carrot soup w/ a dollop of sour cream/creme fraiche & fresh dill

Grated into meatballs, meatloaf, turkey burgers

Salad, salad, salad

Carrot raisin salad (already mentioned) also Israeli or Moroccan carrot salad

Pot pies


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 23, 2012)

forty_caliber said:


> No No NO....it's for hunting WABBITS.
> 
> .40



Only if you are channeling Barry Kripke...


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 23, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Only if you are channeling Barry Kripke...



Bawwy Kwipke...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 24, 2012)

buckytom said:


> besides pickling, how about a carrot salad?
> 
> there's loads of different variations, but one of my faves was my buddy ozzy's version. shredded carrots, raisins, walnuts or almonds, optional cubed apples or pineapple, s&p, and mayo.


Tom mate try shredding the carrots and placing in a pyrex bowl then heat some plain oil in a pan and toss in some mustard seeds, when they pop pour over the carrots toss then serve cold with kebabs in a pita.


----------



## Mel! (Aug 24, 2012)

You could make carrot jam. It tastes surprisingly good. There are receipes on the internet for it, so just Google. 

I first discovered it, when I went to Iran. It is very popular there. 

Mel


----------



## Addie (Aug 24, 2012)

forty_caliber said:


> No No NO....it's for hunting WABBITS.
> 
> .40


 
 Okay. PF and you have given me my laugh for the day. Good work. That called for a tear wiping. A real good belly, roaring !


----------



## chopper (Aug 24, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> Okay. PF and you have given me my laugh for the day. Good work. That called for a tear wiping. A real good belly, roaring !



So glad you are laughing Addie. I was laughing with you!


----------



## Addie (Aug 24, 2012)

chopper said:


> So glad you are laughing Addie. I was laughing with you!


 
It was funny! I can sit here and bemoan my problems or I can join the world. I choose the latter.


----------



## chopper (Aug 25, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> It was funny! I can sit here and bemoan my problems or I can join the world. I choose the latter.



I'm a world joiner too.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 25, 2012)

Mel! said:


> You could make carrot jam. It tastes surprisingly good. There are receipes on the internet for it, so just Google.
> 
> I first discovered it, when I went to Iran. It is very popular there.
> 
> Mel


Blimey I had forgotten that, in the 50s when strawbs were not easy to buy Mum would grow her own and use 25% carrots in her strawb jam to stretch it.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 25, 2012)

Speaking of Wabbits... You could skip the sugary snacks, & munch on them, while watching your favorite movie...

*Carrot Blanca*

Looney Tunes - Carrot Blanca - YouTube


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 5, 2014)

Okay, I'm going to bring up this old thread.

I have 2 pounds of carrots and am looking for ways to use them.

One of my favorite recipes is to mash carrots and potatos together with dill.  

I have no potatoes so I'm looking for ways to use these carrots.  

Suggestions, Please!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 5, 2014)

Carrot and raisin salad using a creamy coleslaw dressing.
Honey, lemon and ginger glazed carrots.
Bunny treats...


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 5, 2014)

Sliced/diced carrots freeze well, freeze with diced onions and celery in a ziplock as instant soup mix.  Dehydrate and use as chips or in soups and stews.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 5, 2014)

I toss leftover carrots into the freezer.  The freeze well.  You can defrost and make glazed carrots, add them to soups and stews, flavor stocks, uses them in mire poix.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 5, 2014)

I chop them up and freeze them, too.  Since it's just me here, I freeze them on a cookie sheet first before I put them in a ziplock, so they don't all stick together, and I can grab however much I need.


----------



## Zereh (Apr 6, 2014)

Grate some up.

Make a dressing w/ oil, honey, something acidic (champagne vinegar!)  and S&P. 

Top w/ raisins and toasted almonds.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 6, 2014)

Do you freeze the carrots without blanching them?


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't blanch mine.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 6, 2014)

Chef Munky said:


> I was given at least 15 Lbs of fresh carrots yesterday.
> Just picked. They are huge. It's been a good crop season around here this year.
> 
> So, what to do with them all? Besides a carrot cake. Have to pass on the cream cheese. No offense I just think it's gross.
> ...


*Pink's Carrot and Orange soup (Jane Grigson) *- You really do need the little cans of frozen concentrated orange juice you used to be able to buy over here but can't now. I think you can get them in the USA. You can serve this hot or cold but I've only ever served it hot with a swirl of cream
*Carrot and coriander soup *- some recipes want the leaves and others the seeds (Oops, I mean cilantro)
*Ottolenghi's Moroccan grated carrot salad*
*Carrot puree with dukkah *(an Egyptian spice mix)
*A simple buttery carrot puree*  as a side dish with roast meat (Can be frozen)
*Roasted glazed carrots*
*Carrottes Vichy*
*Carrots in curries *either as one of many veg or as one of the principle characters.
*Peanut butter and grated carrot sandwiches on Granary or seeded bread *(Don't knock it 'til you've tried it.)
*Carrot halwa *- an Indian dessert

I could think of more


----------



## cave76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Too many carrots?

This recipe for Carrot Ginger Soup sounds good:

Carrot Ginger Soup Recipe | Simply Recipes

There are also some carrot soups that have a bit of curry flavor to them, if you like it.


----------

